# New Arrival: Amphibia Ministry Case



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, you all know these but it's my first Ministry case so you'll have to put up with me... I also wanted this dial for quite sometime but I wasn't sure if I wanted the version with white or green numbers. Decided to go for the white as I figured it might clash less with the golden markings on the dial.

This one comes in a Maratac two piece Zulu nylon strap. 22mm so it's a bit of shock to see such a wide strap on a Vostok!! All the other ones I have go with regular 18mm straps...

Enough talk... pics! (I always remember the ISOs after taking them with low light, so crappy as usual...)














































Comparing it with other Vostoks... An Amphibia on the right and a Komandirskie on the left.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I know the 'busy' dial's not to e eryone's taste, but I love this watch. Wear mine a lot.

I predict this will get a lot of wrist-time.

Enjoy! (Can't find thumbs up smiley on iPhone!)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I know the 'busy' dial's not to e eryone's taste, but I love this watch. Wear mine a lot.
> 
> I predict this will get a lot of wrist-time.
> 
> Enjoy! (Can't find thumbs up smiley on iPhone!)


I think that too and in the flesh isn't as busy as it looks... it's the Russian look if you know what I mean... gold and stuff but somehow it isn't something out of a French Gothic cathedral...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Â Congrats I like it very much, a very military looking watch & great value for money, well done Â Â :thumbup:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

I like that were can I get one :man_in_love:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

beaut!that would do me nicely.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Another one!!!!! Slow down mate, there'll be none left for the rest of us soon :tongue2:

Seriously, that's a nice looker & in my opinion definitely the best style case they come in. My only Vostok (honestly!) is going to be one of those with a sea blue dial & scuba diver motif.

Would love to see a picture of your entire Russian collection together, it must be getting quite big now.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dusty said:


> I like that were can I get one :man_in_love:


YHPM



citizenhell said:


> Would love to see a picture of your entire Russian collection together, it must be getting quite big now.


There are still some incomings in route  Wait for it!!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Fine watch, enjoy! :notworthy:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Great looking dial,i like that very much.

bowie


----------

